# Arghhh whats happened to the forum?!



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm shown a new index page? I can't get into the forum to display it how it used to and I cant navigate through the other sections 

Sorry for posting in Chi Chat but I literally cannot browse the forum, only the active tops (which is how I got to post here).

Whats going on?! I don't like it


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry meant to say the active topics!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I know me too, it's awful. I can't find anything! I hope this is a mistake and not a new change.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I agree I dont like it either I cant see anything other than the posts that were just made...IM NOT HAPPY!!!!!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

foggy said:


> I know me too, it's awful. I can't find anything! I hope this is a mistake and not a new change.


I know, right?
I guess its not OUR forum but it would be nice if we're asked our opinions before changes are made.

I really hope its not here to stay


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

foggy said:


> I know me too, it's awful. I can't find anything! I hope this is a mistake and not a new change.


if its a change i may have to quit..I love CP but come on I cant figure anything out...


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I hope it's a mistake! I tried going through to get there other ways, but it's all piecemeal now.


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Same here! I just refreshed my page and everything changed! :foxes15:


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Ok I know it sounds dramatic but I have to agree. If its permanent, I'll have to quit. Its just awful


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I think the problem is the link to the main forum isn't working for the new link they put up. When you click the first link to the main forum table, nothing happens. I think once they sort it, it will be ok, and will just require a quick bookmark change then. Hopefully, at least.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

this is just awful..


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I cant work out how to use the forum now at all!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, what I mean is, the link works and takes you here which isn't the main forum page. So, yeah, I think it's a mistake. Seems like they added a new main page, and messed up the first link to the forum. Hope that makes sense, haha.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

ok just clicked on homepage & it takes you back to the old layout woo that was close not sure what the change is about seems stupid but who am I to judge lol


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmm it's the same for me...


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

The homepage link now works normal for you, Brandi?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

ok super annoyed now when you leave a thread you go back to the homepage thing...I gotta get off here Im confused...


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

boy, they sure know how to SCREW up something good don't they?


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

LOL - don't panic!!

It is a new feature - I think it needs a bit of tweaking, I see on the other forums like the spoiled maltese they have had this for ages and when you click on "maltese dog forums" it brings you straight to the catagory page. I think they just need to tweak it so that the same happens when you click on "chihuahua forum"


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Ha, really! I have a headache from looking at it.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aquarius said:


> LOL - don't panic!!
> 
> It is a new feature - I think it needs a bit of tweaking, I see on the other forums like the spoiled maltese they have had this for ages and when you click on "maltese dog forums" it brings you straight to the catagory page. I think they just need to tweak it so that the same happens when you click on "chihuahua forum"


ok that is exactly what I thought and was trying to explain (albeit badly, lol) earlier.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

also if you click on forums at the top u get back to the forums page


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah not lovin this i have to say.
May get used to it, dont know.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

*Chloe* said:


> also if you click on forums at the top u get back to the forums page


Ah ok! Phew, that's better! I bookmarked that instead. Thanks Chloe!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im not understanding the point of the change does it serve some sort of purpose?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Go here:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/forum_index.php

and bookmark that link instead.


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

I have been frustrated but didn't know if it was my computer.

I used to be able to move my cursor over a topic and it would show me the first few lines of the post. I found this so helpful.

Also the place at the bottom of the page where you could hop to different parts of the forum.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Yep that was the problem before, as Paula said, the 'forum' link on the first page wasn't working.

I will have to make a new bookmark so I guess no harm done but I must admit, I really do not like this change, it seems a bit pointless to me.

I too have noticed that if you want to go back to the main forum index after leaving a thread, it takes you back to the main page again, so then we have to click on 'forum' again.
Can this not be fixed? I don't want to get the new homepage everytime I want to navigate through the forum 


Perhaps its so we all notice the nice bit of advertising from one of the Admin team?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Weird!!! I just logged in and wow.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Just to clarify what I mean...

Say I am viewing the Chihuahua Pictures within the 'Chihuahuas' section, but then want to go back to the forum index to maybe go to 'Off Topic' or 'Members Corner', I usually just click the 
Chihuahua Forum : Chihuahua Breed Dog Forums >
link. Now when I do that, it takes me back to the homepage


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry but this is just a howlin mess!!
Please put it back the way it was!
If it aint broke and all that eh!
It was so much easier to use before and laid out better.
Makes no sense to change something that works well.
Prob wont be on here that much now to be honest, if it is like this.
Am sure others will feel the same too.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I couldn't even read topics I don't like it!!!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

London said:


> I too have noticed that if you want to go back to the main forum index after leaving a thread, it takes you back to the main page again, so then we have to click on 'forum' again.
> Can this not be fixed? I don't want to get the new homepage everytime I want to navigate through the forum


I'm thinking they will probably change the link to return to the forum to reflect the change, so it will work as before. Hopefully, at least. 

I have a back browsing button on my mouse, so I return to the forum by using my back button quickly, and I'm there same as before. I have never used the link myself. I can see how that would be a pain though for those that do. I'm sure they will change it.  If not, it would make no sense.

I guess for now, the best thing to do is just use the forum link on the nav bar which takes you back to the main table.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

How are you guys getting it normal???

I can't figure it out.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

LDMomma said:


> How are you guys getting it normal???
> 
> I can't figure it out.


This is where the forum is located now, this link:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/forum_index.php

I just bookmarked that. When you read a thread, you will need to click the "forums" link at the top of the nav bar to get back there then.  (or just back browse)


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

On the tabs at the tops of the page - you can click on "new posts" for all the new posts and "forums" to see the catagory page.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

foggy said:


> I'm thinking they will probably change the link to return to the forum to reflect the change, so it will work as before. Hopefully, at least.
> 
> I have a back browsing button on my mouse, so I return to the forum by using my back button quickly, and I'm there same as before. I have never used the link myself. I can see how that would be a pain though for those that do. I'm sure they will change it.  If not, it would make no sense.


Yeah I mean, I wouldn't mind it so much if it had been implemented without causing a disruption to the forum (eg. having links work BEFORE installing changes) or to just add a quick message to let us know its being changed over and that there may be a bit of a mess up while they get it straight.

I have to agree with the others though, I just don't see why a change HAD to be made 

I just hope it all gets sorted


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, worked it out now!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

or at the top where it says Home Forums User CP use Forums


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

London said:


> Yeah I mean, I wouldn't mind it so much if it had been implemented without causing a disruption to the forum (eg. having links work BEFORE installing changes) or to just add a quick message to let us know its being changed over and that there may be a bit of a mess up while they get it straight.
> 
> I have to agree with the others though, I just don't see why a change HAD to be made
> 
> I just hope it all gets sorted


I totally agree. The change seems pointless really unless we're missing something, which I don't think we are. 

I also agree that it would have been nice to have been given a note first, before the change took place, so there wouldn't have been so much confusion.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

well CP is a part of the "Pet Guide" Network and I went to most of the other forums and they have the same layout, so I guess they want them all to look the same  

I.hate.change.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

ATTENTION ADMINISTRATORS!!!!!!!!!!!:director:

PUT IT BACK THE OLD WAY! :banghead: This is too much bother to get on here now!!!!!:foxes15: It's frustrating and time consuming and you're going to lose a lot of great people on here!!!!rotest:


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

I guess having the new topics all in one thread is the main point?
I don't like doing that anyway, I like to browse through sections rather than just newest/most active posts.

Thanks Chloe, I guess the answer is to just click 'Forums' at the top of the page now.

I still wish it would be changed back though


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah it would have been good to be told.
Anyway i guess i will just be clicking on forum at the top all the time now. lol


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> well CP is a part of the "Pet Guide" Network and I went to most of the other forums and they have the same layout, so I guess they want them all to look the same
> 
> I.hate.change.


Yep, just saw that myself.

If something works, why change it? No one has complained about the original layout or anything.

Not to be a moody cow but I guess that's what happens when you get larger companies/networks taking over forums!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

London said:


> I guess having the new topics all in one thread is the main point?
> I don't like doing that anyway, I like to browse through sections rather than just newest/most active posts.
> 
> Thanks Chloe, I guess the answer is to just click 'Forums' at the top of the page now.
> ...


i know its a bit frustrating i was using the forum the way u detailed previously ... we were only told a couple of minutes before the change happened then this thread appeared 

they have added a landing page that will have some site announcements and could be used to post up winners of photo contests etc


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow what a shock! lol It looks kinda cool but really strange too. I was totally lost until i saw this thread and the link lol


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Bammm there it was!! Totally different.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

jazzman said:


> .


:lol: :lol:


----------



## chiadmin (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Sorry for the change. We are fixing the glitches as I'm typing this.


----------



## chiadmin (Sep 28, 2009)

If you don't want to see the home page, it's not a huge issue to fix. You have to make a simple adjustment to your bookmark if you have CP saved in your bookmark.

As for the reasons we're adding this:

- helps with search engine rankings
- new users who come to CP will now be directed to the home page where they can scan the latest happenings at CP
- the home page allows us to have more functionality to display threads of interest and display winners of contests on this site


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL Alan, it was a bit like that actually.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

put it back the way it was please


----------



## chiadmin (Sep 28, 2009)

The breadcrumb navigation will be fixed too. And the main navigation has been updated with two links: "Home" and "Forums"


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't like it!!! I know it's not technically our forum and no offense but as were the ones who use it daily could we have some warning about changes please especially when it all goes to pot and I can't read a thread??


----------



## chiadmin (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes we will make sure to give notice next time we make an update of this nature. Again, our apologies. At the end of the day, you just need to make ONE change on your end to make things the way they were before: Update your bookmark to point to the link that brings you directly to the forums. That's it.


----------



## chiadmin (Sep 28, 2009)

This is the link by the way:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/forum_index.php


----------



## chiadmin (Sep 28, 2009)

Breadcrumb navigation has been fixed. Things should go back to normal now if you just bookmark this link:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/forum_index.php


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

just a thought but a positive change to the forum would be to weed through all the members who havent posted in years & delete them...


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> just a thought but a positive change to the forum would be to weed through all the members who havent posted in years & delete them...


Agreed.

Again, not to be a moaner but as far as search engine ranks go, when I search "Chihuahua forum" (which was what I first did when looking for place to speak with other Chi owners over a year ago) Chihuahua People was the first result and still is (even before this change).

Also, as far as I'm aware, there aren't any other active forums- and if there are, they don't have nearly as many members or posts per day as CP.

I don't think anyone has ever joined CP and said that they can't navigate (which may happen now ) or find new threads.
We have loads of people joining every day so obviously there's no problem there.

I guess what's done, is done and you guys now own the forum and can do whatever you like. I understand that you have to make money from ads etc. and need to bring in new members.

I just think you have a lot of very loyal members on here and consulting them before making, what many see as unnecessary, changes would just make it seem as though they are valued.

Ok I'm going to stop complaining now


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> just a thought but a positive change to the forum would be to weed through all the members who havent posted in years & delete them...


Whooha!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

jazzman said:


> .


love it!!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Everything changes with time, last time there was a layout change to the forum there was an uproar as well... next time there will be too


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes, I think weeding out members who have never posted etc is a great idea!

Also Chiadmin can you post pics of your Chi some time soon? I'd love to see him or her!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Ive had the forum in my favourites since i joined and i didnt see anything different, it just took me straight to the forum index page on which i clicked on new posts like i always do, did i miss it all?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, some of us access the forum in different ways. Those who access it via the main forum table are the ones that noticed a big difference. Since you access via the index page and then click on new posts, you wouldn't notice a difference really.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

sullysmum said:


> Ive had the forum in my favourites since i joined and i didnt see anything different, it just took me straight to the forum index page on which i clicked on new posts like i always do, did i miss it all?


I don't have the site bookmarked, so when I typed in the url it took me to the portal instead of the categories page like normal. That's basically all it did. They had already fixed the link problems when I logged on. 

And London is right. I joined when the site first opened (was just a few months old I believe) and when I typed chihuahua forum or chihuahua even in my search CP came up on the first page of results. So adding a portal is not really doing much.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Arrr, i understand now,Thanks.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh, I forgot to add that when you click on the home link in the header, it takes you back to the portal. That's annoying lol.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

All they did was add a little drama to our lives - life would get boring if the pot wasn't stirred every now and then. LOL  Just look at this as a mini adventure.

I am sure our Chi's are thinking to themselves "Hey what's up with this???? Now us poor little Chis are going to be missing out on a little less attention today while our crazy humans try and figure out how to navigate that computer thingy so they can post stories and pictures about all our cuteness!"


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Yeah I thought that but then clicked forum and it came back to normal so I'm happy now.


----------

